# New Photography eBook review



## geraldsoh (Jan 16, 2012)

Dear Forum Members,


I have recently written a book called &#8220;The Photography X-Factor&#8221;. I need some reviews on the
book. I have the book on sale at http://www.photographyxfactor.com. The book is priced at $14.95.

Today, I will give out 5 copies of this book for free. In return, I need your favor. I
need you to post a review of the book on your own blog.


If you can help me with this, please PM me with your blog's URL, I will decide if
your blog suits my product. I do not accept adult or gambling related blogs.


Only 5 copies of the free book. Please PM me right away.

Thanks.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 16, 2012)

Just FYI: There is an error in the very first sentence of the "letter" on your website.  It should read, "If you love photography just as I do..." not, "...just I do..."
I try hard not to point out little mistakes like that, usually, but when you are promoting a book, you should really put your best grammar foot forward.  I realize that English may not be your first language, but if the book is in English, it must look and sound professional if you want to be taken seriously.

Beyond that, IMO, the whole website looks so much like the online version of an infomercial that I have NO interest in reading the book. 
Admittedly, I'm a skeptic, but I don't buy into the "make millions in real estate with no money of your own" kind of infomercials, and I'm not buying into the "learn how to take stunning professional photos from a rank amateur and with no expensive equipment" idea, either.

Still, there's a reason those infomercials continue being produced; they evidently sell products. Best of luck to you!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you had anyone proof read the book for accuracy? I'd  be willing to do that for you.


----------



## geraldsoh (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey sm4him,

Thanks for pointing out my mistake. Nobody is perfect =]

Yes, it is an info product to help beginner and intermediate photographers to improve their photography skills.

Well, just to clarify that you can capture beautiful photos even if you do not own expensive equipment. The fact is that many amateur photographers are wasting tons of money buying unnecessary equipment.

Again, thanks for sharing your kind opinion.

Gerald.


----------



## ann (Jan 18, 2012)

Just saw this today, and did get the pdf from your link. I will give it a read and keep it in mind for my students.  I don't have a blog, but do have 100's of students each year so i can pass along the word.


----------



## Redbaron (Jan 18, 2012)

Like the concept, the website link reads like a, "wait, there's more" ad - how many steak knives were you throwing in?

Seriously, if you want to get more sales, I'd be looking at more mainstream ways of selling ebooks, eg Amazon, etc. I'd be happy to review the book there, unfortunately don't have a blog, and if I did, I doubt people would be reading it..


----------



## geraldsoh (Jan 22, 2012)

ann said:


> Just saw this today, and did get the pdf from your link. I will give it a read and keep it in mind for my students.  I don't have a blog, but do have 100's of students each year so i can pass along the word.



Thanks Ann =]. You should create a photography blog =]


----------



## geraldsoh (Jan 22, 2012)

Redbaron said:


> Like the concept, the website link reads like a, "wait, there's more" ad - how many steak knives were you throwing in?
> 
> Seriously, if you want to get more sales, I'd be looking at more mainstream ways of selling ebooks, eg Amazon, etc. I'd be happy to review the book there, unfortunately don't have a blog, and if I did, I doubt people would be reading it..



Hi Redbaron,

Thanks for your reply. Yup, Amazon and Barnes & Noble is one of my option to sell this eBook =]


----------



## geraldsoh (Jan 22, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Just FYI: There is an error in the very first sentence of the "letter" on your website.  It should read, "If you love photography just as I do..." not, "...just I do..."
> I try hard not to point out little mistakes like that, usually, but when you are promoting a book, you should really put your best grammar foot forward.  I realize that English may not be your first language, but if the book is in English, it must look and sound professional if you want to be taken seriously.
> 
> Beyond that, IMO, the whole website looks so much like the online version of an infomercial that I have NO interest in reading the book.
> ...



Thanks, I have just changed the mistakes. Sometimes, in blogs or websites, mistakes are common because it proves that we are human rather than computer software running the website etc.


----------



## gazzzie (Jan 22, 2012)

To me your site seems hard to buy, it seems like a scam if i'm honest. How I see it, you can get all the info you need to take better photos from the people on this forum.

Thats just my opinion.


----------



## ann (Jan 22, 2012)

Redbaron said:


> Like the concept, the website link reads like a, "wait, there's more" ad - how many steak knives were you throwing in?
> 
> Seriously, if you want to get more sales, I'd be looking at more mainstream ways of selling ebooks, eg Amazon, etc. I'd be happy to review the book there, unfortunately don't have a blog, and if I did, I doubt people would be reading it..



Redbaron put my thoughts into words, as I felt the "wait there's another steak knives we are throwing in, but didn't identify it at the time.  I would also agree with his suggestion about other mainstream ways to market.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2012)

The fact that you have added a script to your website which brings up a pop-up window making me have to "confirm" that I want to close the page ensures that I will *NEVER* do business with you.


----------



## geraldsoh (Feb 2, 2012)

tirediron said:


> The fact that you have added a script to your website which brings up a pop-up window making me have to "confirm" that I want to close the page ensures that I will *NEVER* do business with you.



Hi,

Thanks for your kind thoughts. Those are just popup windows, commonly used by web developers =)


----------



## geraldsoh (Feb 2, 2012)

gazzzie said:


> To me your site seems hard to buy, it seems like a scam if i'm honest. How I see it, you can get all the info you need to take better photos from the people on this forum.
> 
> Thats just my opinion.



Hi Gazzzie,

Thanks for your opinion. Of course everyone can learn from forums in every niche market. This eBook is to help beginners/intermediate photographers to "cut short" their process to take better photographs. And it affordable, only costs $14.95 for 5 e-Books. If it is a scam, I would have priced it at $500++.


----------



## Kombipete (Feb 2, 2012)

Gerald   I agree with other posters about the look of the website. It looks like a scam site. I'd also suggest you take the photograph of the flowers off your website. People might think it is yours.


----------



## geraldsoh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reviews =). It is a life story, not a scam site.


----------

